# SuperGrip Mud *****??



## kmonty (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anyone ever ran the mud bit-ches? Any info would be very helpful! Thanks.


----------



## boostedagain (Aug 27, 2009)

a buddy of mine has them, they seem to do great, they are just like mudzillas but after reading reveiws the mudb**ches do better in reverse compared to the mudzilla, and they seem to wear about the same as mudzillas.


----------



## kmonty (Aug 11, 2009)

Any idea on how much the weight differnce is on these tires?? Thanks


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Take a look in here, it should be able to answer any tire weight questions you may have.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=tireweightchart


----------

